# MYSTERY BOXES RETURN for Halloween



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Introducing the Clean and Shiny Mystery Boxes! We can't reveal a whole lot about what you are getting but we can be sure that you wont be disappointed.

Our Mystery boxes give you random selection of fantastic products and are a real bargain so don't miss out.

Total Value of the Mystery Boxes are based on full price items not already discounted.

We have two versions get yours before they have all gone and why not add a trick or treat into the basket ......

Mystery 1

Mystery 2


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I noticed… don’t need anything want lots tho 🤣🤣


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys these are flying out the door


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Last chance to get Halloween Mystery Boxes only a few left


----------

